# Gummimaden, Silikonwürmer und -mais



## Mescalero (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Suche spuckt leider nur einzelne, über einen längeren Zeitraum verstreute Beiträge aus.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den mittlerweile überall erhältlichen Silikonmaden, dem künstlichen Mais usw. beim Stippen? Ich habe kein Geschäft in der Nähe, in dem ich lebende Maden oder Pinkies kaufen kann und äugle deshalb mit dem Gummigewürm lieb.

Wenn Barsch, Zander und Co. auf Gummi beißen, warum nicht auch Plötz und Brasse? Oder sind die cleverer?


----------



## JottU (28. Januar 2020)

Maden hab ich schon beim Köderfische stippen probiert. Geht zwar, aber frische sind wesentlich fängiger. 
Und das war auch ein Gewässer wo ich den Köder sehen konnte. Kurz rein ins Maul und meist sofort wieder ausgespuckt. Da musstest schon schnell sein mit anhauen. 
Fazit: Kein Köder für mich, da fang ich mit ner Scheibe Toast besser und billiger.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2020)

Ohne natürliche äquvivalente im Futter/am Haken habe ich es noch nicht versucht, die Gummimaden eignen sich ganz gut kleinere Fische auszusortieren aber ganz ohne echte Maden wenigstens anzufüttern etc. würde ich mich nicht auf sie verlassen wollen. Aber grundsätzlich funktionieren die


----------



## Racklinger (28. Januar 2020)

In Kombi mit anderen Ködern, praktisch als "Eye-Catcher" find ich sie Super. Vor allem sind sie meistens langsam sinkend so dass der Köder noch geschmeidiger zu Boden sinkt. Nur beim Pop-Up Mais aufpassen, der treibt wirklich auf. 
Aber nur auf Kunstmaden hab ich auch noch nicht gefangen, habs aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht speziell probiert.


----------



## Seele (28. Januar 2020)

Kunstmais funktioniert zumindest auf Karpfen sehr gut. Da funktioniert aber auch ein pinker Hüpfball. Was künstliche Maden angeht, als Notbehelf zum Köfifang geht das, aber gezielt würde ich sie zum richtigen Angeln nicht einsetzen. Gummiwürmer gehen auf Barsch oder Zander am Bleikopf oder Dropshot aber nicht auf Grund liegend oder mit der Pose auf Friedfisch.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Januar 2020)

Gut, dann scheint die Idee wohl doch nicht so prickelnd zu sein. Der Vergleich Dropshot/Spinnangel - Posenfischen natürlich auch nicht, ein gejiggter Gummifisch wird selbstverständlich anders wahrgenommen als eine still vor sich hinbaumelnde Silikonmade.


----------



## Blueser (28. Januar 2020)

Man kann sich ja auch aus Toastbrot eine Made formen. Damit habe ich jedenfalls bisher meine Köfis gefangen.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2020)

Artificial baits benutze ich an sich gerne. Besonders der künstlichen Mais als "Eye Catcher".

Was Maden, Tubifex und dergleichen angeht, muss man sie nur spezieller einsetzen, dann fangen sie um kein Haar schlechte, teilweise sogar besser, als ihre natürlichen Kollegen.

- wenn es gilt, schnell ein paar Köderfische aus dem Schwarm zu holen, gut.
- wenn man sie kombiniert, gut.
- wenn man sie als zusätzlichen Stopper an Pellets montiert, sehr gut.
- wenn man in Flüssen Kleinfisch ausklammern will, gut bis sehr gut.
- wenn man zufällig gar nichts anders hat, gut.

- wenn man sie allerdings nur irgendwohin pfeffert und meint, das würde ausreichen, nun ja, besser als ein blanker Haken, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Geschäft in der Nähe, in dem ich lebende Maden oder Pinkies kaufen kann und äugle deshalb mit dem Gummigewürm lieb.



Es gibt mittlerweile auch diverse Versandhandel, die Maden und Pinkies führen. Pinkies halten sich ja eh relativ lange und Maden bei entsprechender Pflege und tiefen Temperaturen sind auch bis zu mehrere Wochen haltbar. Eventuell wäre das ja eine Alternative für dich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

War mal am DEK mit Gummiwurm und Texas-Rig hinter Barschen her,  als ich die Rute mal abgelegt habe, weil ich mir eine Pfeife stopfen wollte, lag der Wurm auf Grund und eine Brasse hat gebissen. Funktioniert also manchmal auch auf Friedfisch


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2020)

Gummiwürmer ohne zusätzliches Aroma - 0, nüscht , Silikonmaden farbig zur echten Made geht ganz gut aber allein kaum
Fängig sind die Power Wigglers von Berkley , hab ich in meiner " Unterwegs-Angelausrüstung " aber so ein Mädchen
übersteht maximal 5 kleine Rotaugen und da sind 15,- DM ( ja so lange habe ich sie schon ) für 50 Stück doch etwas happig
dann doch besser Teig .


----------



## Mescalero (2. Februar 2020)

Bei meiner exnershop-Bestellung lag ein Döschen Gummimaden mit bei, wahrscheinlich liest Herr Rotter hier mit...


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Fängig sind die Power Wigglers von Berkley , hab ich in meiner " Unterwegs-Angelausrüstung " aber so ein Mädchen
> übersteht maximal 5 kleine Rotaugen und da sind 15,- DM ( ja so lange habe ich sie schon ) für 50 Stück doch etwas happig
> dann doch besser Teig .


Den Teig möchte ich sehen, der mindestens 18 Jahre geschmeidig bleibt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (2. Februar 2020)

Mit Wasser kannst Du viel erreichen


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Februar 2020)

Als Soloköder nicht so doll, aber in kombination mit Wurm oder Made etc, können die dir den Tag retten.


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. Februar 2020)

ich nutze beim feedern stets rote Gummicaster in Kombiniation mit einer oder zwei echten Maden. Klappt super. Aber im Grunde teste ich damit erst rum, wenn die Bisse ausbleiben oder es bis Dato noch gar keine Bisse gab.

Klappt auf alle fälle super auf große Rotaugen und Brassen. Soll auch super für Barben sein, aber die haben wir hier in der Region kaum, weshalb ich nicht gezielt drauf ansitze


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Serviervorschläge:
Einmal Gummi plus echter Mais direkt am Haken und einmal Gummimaden mit Plastik-Popup am Haar. Beides gut geeignet, wenn einem Grundeln sauber auf den Zünder gehen und trotzdem fängig... besonders bei Strömung, wo beides recht lebendig "wedelt".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> wenn einem Grundeln sauber auf den Zünder gehen


Beißen die Grundeln tatsächlich nicht auf diesen Köder? Das werde ich dann bestimmt mal ausprobieren. Hier am Kanal nerven die extrem. Danke für die Info


----------



## Bronni (19. Februar 2020)

Es geht mir ähnlich, erst nutze ich die echten Maden oft mit einem halben Dendrobena und die künstlichen Köder erst, wenn die Fische nicht mehr wollen. Habe schon sehr schöne Rotaugen mit der Kombi rote Made plus zwei echten Maden gefangen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (19. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen, ich habe in den letzten  beiden Jahren viel mit Fakebaits experimentiert. Doch zunächst mal kurz zu einem elementaren Unterschied zwischen der Raubfischangelei mit Gummi und Co. und der Friedfischangelei mit künstlichen Ködern: Ein Gummifisch wird aktiv geführt, der Anhieb kommt unmittelbar beim Biss, der Fisch hat bei einem guten Gummifischangler nur ein sehr kleines Zeitfenster, um das nicht wirklich schmeckende Gummi wieder los zu werden. Friedfischangeln ist in aller Regel Ansitzangeln. Der Fisch hat Zeit den Köder zu prüfen. Daher schließe ich mich den meisten Vorrednern an: Fakebaits machen vor allem in Kombination mit Naturkost Sinn. Vor allem der Farbliche Reiz macht ne Menge aus. So konnte ich in der Elbe mal mit  einer Kombination aus zwei echten Maden und einer roten Gummimade deutlich mehr Brassen und Güstetn fangen, als mit einer parallel gefischten Montage, die nur mit echten Maden bestückt war.
Weitere Vorteile von Fakebais: Sie können manche Naturköder „schwerelos“ machen, sie können als Träger von Duftstoffen dienen, sie beeinflussen das Absinkverhalten. Es gibt also gute Gründe dafür, eine bunte Auswahl an Gummiködetn in Maden- oder Partikelform in der Tacklebox zu haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Den Teig möchte ich sehen, der mindestens 18 Jahre geschmeidig bleibt!


Mit richtiger Pflege sollte das mit einem Hermann Teig möglich sein


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Beißen die Grundeln tatsächlich nicht auf diesen Köder? Das werde ich dann bestimmt mal ausprobieren. Hier am Kanal nerven die extrem. Danke für die Info


Du musst den Köder nur so groß machen, dass ich eine Grundel nicht mehr auf einmal reinkriegt. Siehe Bild 2


----------

